# Problème "pub" qui s'ouvre seule



## Guillaume7 (4 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis novice sur ce forum et il ne me semble pas avoir vu de message concernant ce problème.
J'ai un Macbook pro 13" sous maverick 10.9.2.

Depuis 2 jours, j'ai des "pubs" qui s'ouvrent toutes seules, que ce soit sur chrome, safari ou firefox. J'ai également ce désagrément sur facebook par exemple où lorsque je clique une photo de quelqu'un, entre son nom et les likes des différentes personnes j'ai également des "pubs". Il s'agit de pubs ou de messages assez bizarre (genre de truc que si tu cliques dessus ça te télécharge direct un truc je pense).

Exemple un des messages était :
ALERTE SYSTÈM. 
Menace detectée : Une ERREUR a été détectée sur votre système. 
Description: l'ERREUR provoque un ralentissement de votre ordinateur. 
Recommandé : Veuillez cliquer sur le bouton "Supprimer tout" pour supprimer tous les fichiers infectées et protéger votre PC.

Voilà avez-vous une solution pour résoudre ce problème s'il vous plaît?

Je souhaiterais éviter de devoir télécharger un logiciel payant évidemment. 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## mjpolo (4 Avril 2014)

Guillaume7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis novice sur ce forum et il ne me semble pas avoir vu de message concernant ce problème.
> J'ai un Macbook pro 13" sous maverick 10.9.2.
> ...




Déjà coche dans Safari *"Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes"*. 
Si ça continue, je ne saurai pas répondre ne fréquentant pas encore ce cher Mavericks :rateau:


----------



## Mac2A (4 Avril 2014)

Guillaume7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis novice sur ce forum et il ne me semble pas avoir vu de message concernant ce problème.
> J'ai un Macbook pro 13" sous maverick 10.9.2.
> ...



ça ressemble à un truc téléchargé et qui va ressortir souvent

*on peut avoir une capture d'écran*? merci

si pas de capture d'écran; repérer les fautes d'orthographe


----------



## mjpolo (4 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> ça ressemble à un truc téléchargé et qui va ressortir souvent&#8230;
> 
> *on peut avoir une capture d'écran*? merci
> 
> si pas de capture d'écran; repérer les fautes d'orthographe



Oups, j'ai lu un peu vite...pas vu que c'était pareil avec les 3 navigateurs :rose:


----------



## Guillaume7 (4 Avril 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Voici les captures d'écrans:

Capture décran 2014-04-04 à 20.35.52 - Hébergement d'image - Casimages

Capture décran 2014-04-04 à 22.45.22 - Hébergement d'image - Casimages

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos futures réponses


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2014)

Installe Adblock dans les 3 navigateurs et ça devrait aller mieux ou GlimmerBlocker qui gérera les 3 en même temps, puisque installé dans les Préférences Système.


----------



## Guillaume7 (4 Avril 2014)

Ok merci je vais faire ça.

Pour information, j'ai eu un genre de pub avec écrit "Alerte spyware" si ça peut vous aider


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2014)

Il se peut aussi que tu es téléchargé un programme ailleurs que sur le site officiel de l'éditeur.

En ce moment, il y a une épidémie de problèmes similaires avec des petits logiciels téléchargés sur des sites connus, mais contenant des petites cochonneries dans ton genre.


----------



## Guillaume7 (4 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai téléchargé aucun logiciel dernièrement. J'ai uniquement fait les mises à jour via l'app store. je ne pense donc pas que ceux-ci viennent de là.

mais est-il possible de supprimer ce problème de manière définitive? Peut etre qu'il y a un fichier à supprimer ou autre chose?


----------



## Mac2A (5 Avril 2014)

Guillaume7 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Voici les captures d'écrans:
> 
> ...



ALERTE SYSTÈM

c'est certain vu la faute que c'est un truc téléchargé

à repérer avec le moniteur d'activité dans "utilitaires"; tu cherches un petit programme dès que cela se manifeste ( tu fermes toutes les applications et par exemple tu navigues QUE sur Safari et dès que ce programme revient tu vas dans moniteur d'activité pour le repérer)

Sous Safari tu peux également jeter un oeil dans: menu safari/préférences/extensions

et dans  menu safari/préférences/sécurité/réglages des sites web&#8230;

pour voir si il n'y a rien de suspect


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> ALERTE SYSTÈM
> 
> c'est certain vu la faute que c'est un truc téléchargét


ben non 
sur ce coup je pencherai plutot pour de banals pop up  issus de visites de sites ( pop up de type " pubs")

le test sera très simple
1 créer une session test  NEUVE  sur le mac
et sans extension ni rien aller sur quelques sites visités sur l'autre session qui occasionnent ce genre de "pub"
comparer (  survenue de ces pubs ou pas)

2- sur session usuelle installer adblock
à mon avis ca devrait suffire

Et si 2 est inefficace 
là on passe au plan saloperie adware ramenée via une action  passée

--edit
en passant 
concernant """l'offre de mettre flashplayer"""
ne JAMAIS donner suite via lien inclus
 souvent c'est un piège
( pour divers manips , dont demande d'infos persos ou install d'un faux flash player avec saloperie dedans)

SI besoin d'installer Flashplayer
on ne passe QUE par le site d'adobe


----------



## Guillaume7 (5 Avril 2014)

J'ai fait une session test, enfin une session pour essayer uniquement. Sur facebook, je n'ai plus les "pubs" qui apparaissent comme précédemment.

Je pense donc qu'il faut que je supprime ma session et en créer une nouvelle? Comment faire pour transférer tous les documents (photos, musique etc..) d'une session à l'autre? Obligé de passer par un disque dur?

Merci pour vos réponses encore


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2014)

Guillaume7 a dit:


> J'ai fait une session test, enfin une session pour essayer uniquement. Sur facebook, je n'ai plus les "pubs" qui apparaissent comme précédemment.


ok donc le souci est dans ta session usuelle
et  peut etre pas lié à une application pourrie 
(encore ce n'est pas 100% exclus pour l'instant car affecte TROIS navigateurs sur session usuelle)
il faudrait pousser les tests sur "session test"  avec  plusieurs tests via les 3 navigateurs et en allant sur des sites visités lors de l'arrivée des pubs session1



> Je pense donc qu'il faut que je supprime ma session et en créer une nouvelle?


NON

il faudra nettoyer
 soit session de fichiers coupables

soit trouver l'appli pourrie qui cause ce phénomène
( par exemple en regardant le moniteur d'activité quand ces pubs surviennent)


----------



## Guillaume7 (5 Avril 2014)

D'accord. Mais comment je peux détecter ces fichiers coupables?

Est comment dans le moniteur d'activité je peux trouver cette appli? Car j'ai ouvert le moniteur d'activité lorsqu'une "pub" s'est ouverte mais vu que je n'y connais rien je ne sais pas ce qui est coupable ou non.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------

Nouvelle exemple si cela peut aider.

J'ai régulièrement ce type de pub également:

Capture décran 2014-04-05 à 14.50.01 - Hébergement d'image - Casimages

Là c'est pur auchan ou price minister (sites sur lesquels je n'étais pas dernièrement) mais c'est variable, ce n'est pas forcément les 2 là. Certains je ne connais meme pas


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2014)

Guillaume7 a dit:


> D'accord. Mais comment je peux détecter ces fichiers coupables?


Avant cette étape il faut d'abord diagnostiquer le processus puis  cerner le coupable
et ensuite , seulement à ce moment là , le zigouiller

on ne sait pas , pour l'instant ce qui est la cause
et ca peut etre 
une appli pourave
des scripts masqués
des extensions de navigateurs
(d'ailleurs tu ne dis rien à ce sujet là non plus)

il faut comprendre qu'on ne se base QUE sur ce que TU indiques 
on ne peut pas deviner ni faire des miracles


----------



## Guillaume7 (5 Avril 2014)

Niveau applications je n'ai rien de spécial, si ce n'est adobe, microsoft office, les navigateurs internet... Je me sers de mon mac pour naviguer et faire du traitement de texte.

Pour les extensions, je sais pas vraiment ce que tu entends par là, mais j'ai téléchargé les versions de "base" des navigateurs. Je n'ai pas de gadgets. En gros chrome je l'ai téléchargé et installé comme il était, je n'ai rien ajouté/modifié.

En gros il vaudrait mieux que j'aille faire diagnostiquer mon mac dans un apple store alors ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2014)

adobe ce n'est pas une appli
mais un développeur de plusieurs outils

par ailleurs tu es certain d'avoir téléchargé des applis  QUE depuis les procédures officielles? ( site ou support physique)

rien par des sites pouraves du genre softonic?


----------



## Guillaume7 (5 Avril 2014)

Non les applications ont été téléchargées directement depuis les sites officiels. 

La dernière mise a jour effectué est celle d'iMovie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h33 ----------

Je viens de voir (j'ai cherché ou les trouver jusqu'à maintenant et en fait c'est tout simple) que j'avais des extensions dans chrome, je les ai supprimé et le soucis des pubs a visiblement disparu. Merci beaucoup pascalformac de m'avoir orienté vers cette possibilité.


----------



## Mac2A (5 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> ALERTE SYSTÈM
> 
> c'est certain vu la faute que c'est un truc téléchargé
> 
> ...



à vérifier sur les autres navigateurs


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2014)

Guillaume7 a dit:


> ) que j'avais des extensions dans chrome, je les ai supprimé et le soucis des pubs a visiblement disparu.


héhé

grand classique

faire pareil sur tous les autres navigateurs
(comme déjà dit par quasi tout le monde  et re répeté par Mac2A)

--
note beaucoup d' extensions sont correctes et 100% clean
donc ne pas s'interdire d'en utiliser
mais il suffit d'une seule naze...

Pister les bonnes et les nazes
(lectures de commentaires et avis sont souvent de bons indicateurs quand elles sont nazes , le plus souvent  les utilisateurs le disent pour avertir les autres)


----------



## Sedinette (12 Septembre 2014)

J'ai eu aussi ce problème, des pages qui s'ouvraient tout le temps, qui parfois chargeait une page de pub à la place de celle où j'étais... Bref vraiment pas pratique. 
Parfois il suffit juste de réinitialiser safari, mais parfois il y a des extensions qui se glissent effectivement et c'était aussi mon cas ! Une fois supprimé, safari était comme neuf :3


----------



## Simon9 (6 Mars 2021)

Bonjour je sais que la dernier fois que vous avez écrit un message et en 2014 .
J'ai besoin d'aide car j'ai des pubs qui s'ouvre toute seule sur safari et je commence en avoir marre j'ai esaayer vos logiciel pour les dégager mais ça ne marche pas .
Pouvez vous m'aider ???


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,



Simon9 a dit:


> Pouvez vous m'aider ???


Quel OS ? Quelle version de Safari ?
Regarde du coté de wipr, bon bloqueur, payant mais pas cher (2,29€).


----------

